# HO Madness!



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Podium Shots*

All of the races were on the oval. The complete results will be posted on the HOCOC site http://hococ.weebly.com/*

NSC podium








*
Open podium








*
Jalopy podium








*
Fairgrounds podium


----------

